# Southeastern Mass



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

Looking to get rid of some accounts for this season. I have a new job and do not have the time to do them. They are mostly easy and all pay quickly. They are all good customers and would like to refer them to someone.


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

Letters are going out this week so if interested contact me please. Thank you


----------



## polplow (Jul 30, 2005)

I maybe interested if you have any in north attleboro. My brother in law maybe interested in any attleboro work. Thank You


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

I have a couple on the NA Plainville line in the Kelley Blvd area if you are interested. Shoot me an e-mail or PM and we can talk. [email protected]


----------

